# Supplements



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I know there are many posts on supplements already but I'm tried of digging. 
What supplements have been helpful for you guys?
Also I started taking b-complex a few days ago and It seemed to make me feel worse

has anyone else also experienced this?

I am currently on omega 3 1000mg 3xday
B-12 2500mg in the morning


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

paxil 20mg


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

i'm taking omega oil when i actually can swallow it haha, 5-htp, zinc, b complex, vitamin b 12, zinc, vitamin c.

sometimes i'm lazy and just take a one a day multi-vitamin i have and the fish oil

doesn't do much, i'd stick to what you have


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

ok, also I just started magnesium as well, a bit of a differnce ive noticed


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Honestly supplements are a waste of time. I tried alot of supplements and really they aren't necessary, all you really have to do is change the way you think about things, the goal is to stop thinking about it and let go/accept. just sit in a room by yourself and get in the habit of letting go and accepting EVERY thought that comes into your head. because once you accept it your not worried about it anymore, look up sean madden on youtube about depersonalization


----------



## soul (Mar 25, 2013)

siberian ginseng 1000mg herbal stuff the KUTAR trust me good for axiety i had axiety fucking bad buts it practly gorn but im still writing from me soul .


----------



## ChelsieG (Jan 23, 2013)

I take kava kava and aswagwanda both work fairly well


----------

